
RFC7763: The text/markdown Media Type - _jomo
https://www.rfc-editor.org/info/rfc7764
======
_jomo
Edit: Current HN discussion thread here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11341955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11341955)

\----

RFC7764 has also been published:

> Guidance on Markdown: Design Philosophies, Stability Strategies, and Select
> Registrations

[https://www.rfc-editor.org/info/rfc7764](https://www.rfc-
editor.org/info/rfc7764)

